# RV parks



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of any decent RV parks around the 
Melaque, Barra de Navidad, aL Paz, La Manzanilla areas?
My wife and I would like ot be close to the ocean so if you know of any right near or on the ocean we would appreciate knowing about them as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Go to mexicorvforums.com and you'll find several mentioned.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There's one left in Boca de Iguanas that gets pretty good reviews (just north of La Manzanilla). The one in Melaque most used is Laguna del Tule ... should be able to find that on the web. Trailer Park Playa (downtown) is closed for off season because they want to sell it. Was open last winter. A new French Canadian owned trailer park is open on the west end of Melaque but unsure how private it is. It's fairly large


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I live right next door to San Jose del Tajo trailer park. It looks like a dump.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Laguna del Tule in melaque is right on the water. It is popular and you need reservations Nov through March. See Bungalows Laguna del Tule - Melaque Jalisco México

There is an overview map of the locations of all Mexican RV parks at Mexico RV Forums

Anyone taking an RV into Mexico should not be without ta copy of "Mexican Camping" by Mike & Terri Church.


----------

